# Thank You To Our Retailers



## Andre (6/8/14)

Have noticed the ranks of our retailers have thinned out. Presume those left are the retailers paying a fee to run Ecigssa. 

I am sure I speak on behalf of all members in offering a huge thank you to those vendors for securing the future of this platform for us vapers. All members are urged to support these vendors.

A few questions/suggestions for the administrators:

Personally I do not like the term "Paid Retailer". Will something like "Supporting Retailer" not be more appropriate?
Retailers not listed on the index as having forums, are also identified as "Paid Retailer", e.g. see that @Silverbear has this under his title, but eCiggies does not have a forum (pity). Can this be explained please?
I assume we now must have some retailer rules? If so, may members see them? E.g., should we need to use the "Report" button.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 8


----------



## RIEFY (6/8/14)

I agree with @Andre on all 3 those points. I was a bit late but my subforum should be reinstated by @Gizmo shortly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

How about simply "Retailer" or "Vendor", I'm pretty sure this was extensively discussed behind the scenes though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/8/14)

Andre said:


> Have noticed the ranks of our retailers have thinned out. Presume those left are the retailers paying a fee to run Ecigssa.
> 
> I am sure I speak on behalf of all members in offering a huge thank you to those vendors for securing the future of this platform for us vapers. All members are urged to support these vendors.
> 
> ...


 
Hi @Andre

Many thanks for your post - yes, it is great to see those that are supporting ECIGSSA

Just to answer some of your questions
1. I also like the term "Supporting Retailer"
2. This has been noted - thanks - hopefully will be corrected soon
3. We do have guidelines which we have shared with the retailers. However one or two of those guidelines are currently being debated. I will discuss with the other admins & mods to share these when they are finalised

Thanks for your input!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tyler (7/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Andre
> 
> Many thanks for your post - yes, it is great to see those that are supporting ECIGSSA
> 
> ...


"Certified Retailer" for paid retailers had a nice ring to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Tyler said:


> "Certified Retailer" for paid retailers had a nice ring to it


That implies something more - a process and/or criteria and/or good service over a period of time, in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tyler (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> That implies something more - a process and/or criteria and/or good service over a period of time, in my opinion.


 
I see what you are saying. Maybe retailers who have been on the forum for a perioud (1year +) perhaps. Whats your thoughts.


----------



## Oupa (7/8/14)

Or simply "Approved Retailer"?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tyler (7/8/14)

Oupa said:


> Or simply "Approved Retailer"?


 
We getting somewhere now


----------



## shabbar (7/8/14)

Oupa said:


> Or simply "Approved Retailer"?


 
my 2c ,, verified retailer ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/8/14)

Thanks for all the comments
These are being discussed by the Admin & Mods team

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Andre
> 
> Many thanks for your post - yes, it is great to see those that are supporting ECIGSSA
> 
> ...


Do note that you have implemented 1 - thank you.
Any feedback regarding paragraph 3 if you please?


----------



## Silver (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> Do note that you have implemented 1 - thank you.
> Any feedback regarding paragraph 3 if you please?



Point taken, retailer guidelines were finally updated yesterday. I will discuss with the admins and mods team to make them public. Will revert

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> Do note that you have implemented 1 - thank you.
> Any feedback regarding paragraph 3 if you please?


 
ECIGSSA Guidelines for supporting retailers has been posted in the Announcements section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

Silver said:


> ECIGSSA Guidelines for supporting retailers has been posted in the Announcements section.


Thank you for that. However, I notice that thread is not open for response. Is that intentional? I do have one or two questions for purposes of clarification.


----------



## Silver (14/8/14)

I think you can comment here rather @Andre 

Feel free to post your questions here and I will relay and discuss them with the Admin @ Mods team - and get back with further clarification if necessary.


----------



## Chop007 (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> Have noticed the ranks of our retailers have thinned out. Presume those left are the retailers paying a fee to run Ecigssa.
> 
> I am sure I speak on behalf of all members in offering a huge thank you to those vendors for securing the future of this platform for us vapers. All members are urged to support these vendors.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much @Silver it is great to be part of a growing community. A big thanks to all of you who do this out of your spare time and do not even get paid to listen to us moan, at times that is. It is with a happy heart that I thank ecigssa and all you moderators, owners, runners, etc etc, for everything you have accomplished over these years, taking this forum, your baby, from strength to strength. 

Yes, there are heavy times and heated discussion, but it is your steadfast spirit and love for vaping, your wanting others to know about this amazing life, that inspires us greatly. Your dedication and love for all, no matter what background, color, creed or attitude, is what pushes us to go further, for longer. 

Thanks so much, if it where not for you, many folks would not discover the passion, the healthy lifestyle and the pure spirit which is vaping. You are all tops in my book regardless of the past, present or future. Through every struggle, every argument, every disagreement, there is a 'silver' lining, when we, as you have done, look past the faults and into the true spirit and light of every vaper, it is everyone that prospers. 

It is us who are honored to be part of this great adventure, and it is unto you who we give the greatest thanks. Here is to some awesome times ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/14)

Thanks @Chop007 for the kind words!
It is truly great when efforts are noticed and appreciated.

Long may the growth and spirit of the forum continue...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

